# .40cal or 9mm



## moto290 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys I am wanting to purchas a glock. But i have not decided if I want a 40 or a 9mm. So whats yalls advise?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

9 is cheap, thats pretty much all you need to know

Otherwise youll pay an extra $5 a box for .40

I carry a Glock 27 40 and I have a G17 9, so I suggest for your first pistol a 9 no question


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Spend a few bucks more, get the .40 pistol and a 9mm Lone Wolf conversion barrel soon after and you are able to practice with 9mm and shoot both calibers.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> 9 is cheap, thats pretty much all you need to know
> 
> Otherwise youll pay an extra $5 a box for .40
> 
> I carry a Glock 27 40 and I have a G17 9, so I suggest for your first pistol a 9 no question


Ditto. You are better off being able to practice more than you are with the higher caliber.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Personal preference here. I like the 9mm because of the availability and the price. Anyone who thinks a well placed 9mm round will not do what is needed is just trying to fool themselves. Will a fatter bullet make a fatter hole? Yes it will, but shot placement is still paramount. JMHO.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

That's the same question I had when I bought the Ruger SR9/9c (SR40, SR40c???) and the Taurus 709 (740???). I decided on the SR9, SR9c & 709 because the 9mm ammo is cheaper & it's easier to get as said. Now if I wanted something more powerful than 9mm, I would bring 1 of the .45 guns I have with me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

My advise, if it is possible,.......is shoot both calibers.....I do......always like shooting .40 the best.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Personal preference here. I like the 9mm because of the availability and the price. Anyone who thinks a well placed 9mm round will not do what is needed is just trying to fool themselves. Will a fatter bullet make a fatter hole? Yes it will, but shot placement is still paramount. JMHO.


Psh you're tripping berettatoter, it honestly makes little difference how big the hole is, especially with all the +p and hollow point ammunition


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Shooting Illustrated
Golden Saber 9mm 124 grain +P 15 inches of penetration and .64 expansion
Golden Saber 40 S & W 180 grain 15.5 inches of penetration and .65 expansion

I have seen many other examples that look the same in Gold Dot, HST, etc. Very little difference in these two rounds ballistically, but the 9mm does hold more rounds, have less recoil, and cost less to shoot. They both work very well and the 40 cal looks like it gives you a 1/2" more penetration and .01 more expansion


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

jdw68 said:


> I have seen many other examples that look the same in Gold Dot, HST, etc. Very little difference in these two rounds ballistically, but the 9mm does hold more rounds, have less recoil, and cost less to shoot. They both work very well and the 40 cal looks like it gives you a 1/2" more penetration and .01 more expansion


You forgot to mention the .40 goes BANG BANG louder!!! And homos can't shoot them! AMERICA!!!! lol


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I had both a 9mm and a .40cal . I still have the 9mm but I gave the .40cal away. Since I picked up a .45ACP 1911. The 9mm is much cheaper to shoot that is why I still have it.


----------



## Jeffpd (Jun 13, 2014)

9mm is cheaper on the ammo side, and great to train others with, if training. A .40 has more kick, more lethal, but lethal also depends on the accuracy of the aim?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with starting with a 9mm and then working up to a .40 cal. 

And.....it's a great excuse to buy anther gun. :smt047


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

What is the purpose of the gun? If it's USPSA limited competition, get the 40. If it's a range gun, get whatever you find most fun. If you really don't know, get the 40 and the conversion barrel. I have a Glock 34 and I wish I had bought a 35 for the variety. I don't own a 40 right now. For me it would be purely a gamer gun. My 9's and 45's fill defensive and competition roles for now.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Get the 9mm. It will do the job at hand. NYPD has good results with it. Use good HP like the 124+p Gold Dots and you will be well armed. I like the HST rounds too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

moto290 said:


> Hey guys I am wanting to purchas a glock. But i have not decided if I want a 40 or a 9mm. So whats yalls advise?


If you have the chance, I suggest shooting the pistols that you are considering. That is the best way to choose. The .40 S&W has a fast recoil impulse, like the 9mm Luger, but with more powder and heavier bullet, it will have a bit more recoil. I have both, and enjoy both equally.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Get the Glock 19 and you will never regret your choice.
A sig P228 9mm is a good weapon too.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Get the 9 and you won't regret...for all the above reasons....and ammo available all over Earth.


----------

